# Suzuki 25 to 30



## GatorFan321 (Jun 8, 2016)

From what I can find when comparing parts diagrams between the new Suzuki 25s and 30s, the only part number that is different is the ECU. Every cylinder head, valve train, cylinder, electronics, intake and exhaust manifold, and fuel delivery part number is the same. The ECU is one number off. So, if someone were to take an ECU from a 30 and plug it into a 25, the 25 would now be a 30 correct? The reason I looked all of this up was that if I get a new motor for my boat, I really want a Suzuki. The one I want is 143lbs. Its much lighter than any other manufacturer when comparing 2 identically equipped motors (estart, trim options etc). But I want a 30, not a 25 and the 30 only comes in 20" but I need a 15". The price difference between the 25 and 30 happens to be almost exactly to the dollar the cost of an ECU from a 30. Its actually a tad cheaper to get a 25 and add the ECU. Can any of you think of anything I may be missing or is this the only difference between the 2? The 30 makes its 30hp at a higher RPM according to Suzuki and the rev limiter is 6300 where the 25 is 6000. I know the old 2 strokes were mostly just carbs (and in some cases exhaust) separating the 9.9s to 15s and so on. So this ECU with EFI motors makes sense.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

It sounds plausible as the ecu would control fuel, ignition, timing and rpm. The question is does a tech have to get on a computer to program or set up anything when you make the change. And if so will a dealer do that?


----------



## GullsGoneWild (Dec 16, 2014)

Its the same for the Tohat 40 & 50 hp. restrictor plate and new chip makes a 50hp. I'm getting the 40hp so I can still fish the LA waters that are 40hp max but have the option to get the extra 10hp in the future if I feel like its needed.


----------



## GatorFan321 (Jun 8, 2016)

I finally got a service dept from a Suzuki dealer to answer me directly and he said all it is to make a 25 a 30 is the ECU. The first few I called wouldn't say or didn't know for sure. So for anyone else wondering, that is the answer at least from that tech. All they deal is Suzuki.


----------



## jonrconner (May 20, 2015)

I would recommend running the boat with the motor as a 25 before spending the extra for the ECU because 5 hp is not going to make a ton of difference except for a slightly better high end, I doubt it will effect hole shot at all since that is all about torque and you need more displacement to get more torque at the low end.
JC
As a footnote, I'm picking up a new 25 tomorrow.


----------



## GatorFan321 (Jun 8, 2016)

jonrconner said:


> I would recommend running the boat with the motor as a 25 before spending the extra for the ECU because 5 hp is not going to make a ton of difference except for a slightly better high end, I doubt it will effect hole shot at all since that is all about torque and you need more displacement to get more torque at the low end.
> JC
> As a footnote, I'm picking up a new 25 tomorrow.


Me too, the local dealer has one in stock.


----------



## scissorhands (Apr 8, 2012)

Just get the 25 unless you want a new motor without warranty.


----------



## jimsmicro (Oct 29, 2013)

I'd get the 30 and a jack plate personally.


----------



## GatorFan321 (Jun 8, 2016)

Well I ended up getting a brand new electric start 25hp Suzuki for $3200 out the door. Couldnt pass that deal up. If i decide to add that ECU I'll end up with a 30hp 15" shaft for 3550 otd. Once i get it broke in and get the jack plate set where i want it ill see how its running. Not sure if ill get the ECU. I was running 26 at 75% throttle this afternoon breaking it in. Got 2 more hours before Im supposed to open it up all the way. Its so hard to refrain from that.


----------



## Tankhead (Aug 28, 2015)

I have the 30 and love it.


----------



## southern4me (6 mo ago)

I purchased a 25 Suzuki with tilt and trim, electric start , short shaft, my former company (I retired} purchased 2 of the "new" 25 Yamahas , both had a dead skip at wide open throttle ,not a constant skip, but a inconsistent skip they were on 16 ft jon boats with a 48 inch bottom, 3 men and lots of gear.....NO way were we hitting the rpm limiter, My friend purchased one installed it on a 15 ft high tide fiberglass boat, again with 2 men there was no way we were hitting the rpm limiter, it barely would plane the boats . I installed my Suzuki on a 1448 G3 boat and I'm very pleased with it,


----------

